# Beer Recipes



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are hundreds of recipes

*http://brewery.org/cm3/CatsMeow3.html*


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

Tom, I ran across this site last week looking for benzoate info. They also have quite a few mead, cider, and wine recipes. There is also a neat ctagory with "different" fermented drink, liqueurs and even soda.

Great site to take a look at.

Troy


----------



## Tom (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is another..

*http://beerrecipes.org/*


----------



## jonpeter001 (Jun 23, 2011)

Beer-Can Chicken is one of those odd inventions that seems to have developed a life of its own. The basic premise is to stand a chicken up on an empty beer can and cook it standing up.

For beginner cooks, I would rate the “Degree of Difficulty” on all Beer-Can Chicken recipes as “med-high,” as most involve firing up a barbecue grill in addition to preparing the chicken.


----------



## tatud4life (Apr 5, 2013)

www.hopville.com is another good site for recipes. I believe you have to join first, but it is free. I could be wrong about joining though.


----------



## phillipanth (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi jonpeter001 how you compare beer-can and chicken.


----------



## alvachristeen (Oct 31, 2013)

Blood Orange Hefeweizen
This one comes from the now-famous founder and president of Dogfish Head Craft Ales, Sam Calagione (pictured). Calagione now host the television series, Brewmasters on The Discovery Channel, and is known for an ambitious, experimental and sometimes audacious approach to brewing beer (think, using saliva for starch conversion). This recipe is from Calagione's book, Extreme Brewing. 

Extract Recipe 

Beer Style: Hefeweizen with blood orange flavoring
Batch Size: 5 gallons
Original Gravity: 1.050
Final Gravity: 1.012
Bitterness: 17 IBU
Boiling Time: 65 minutes
Color: 12 SRM
Alcohol: 4.8% ABV

Ingredients
6.6 lbs. Light Liquid Wheat Malt Extract
4 medium size blood oranges
0.5 oz. Hallertau Hop Pellets (4.5% AA) boiled 60 minutes
1 oz. Saaz Hop Pellet (4.3% AA) boiled 20 minutes
0.5 oz. Hallertau Hop Pellets (4.5% AA) boiled 10 minutes
Wyeast 3068 or 3638 or White Labs WLP 300 or 380

Directions
Boil and add hop additions according to the schedule above. Peel the blood oranges and separate sections of fruit. Discard half the peels. Cut the remainder of peels and fruit sections into small pieces. Use a grater as you only want part of the rind. The white will add extreme bitterness. Heat fruit and peels in a half gallon of water to 160F and then turn off heat. Let the fruit steep as it cools. Cool the wort and steeping fruit to 70-75F and add to fermenter. 


Read more: Beer Recipes - Brewing Beer Recipes - Popular Mechanics 
Follow us: @PopMech on Twitter | popularmechanics on Facebook 
Visit us at PopularMechanics.com


----------

